# Doomrider is back!



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In story form.

THE STORY
A Great Hunt has been called, and Kor’sarro Khan, Master of the Hunt, gathers the White Scars for war. They shall track their prey across the galaxy, never resting until his head is taken to be displayed in the Chapter’s fortress-monastery on distant Chogoris. But this prey will be a challenge, for he is as fast and as cunning as the sons of Jaghatai, and as deadly a foe as the khan has ever faced. For on this Great Hunt, the White Scars seek the daemon prince known only as Doomrider.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/master-of-the-hunt-mp3.html


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Never to sure weather to chuckle or not.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

For those that do not want the red MP3 badge on the cover art, I did a little photoshop trickery.


----------

